# Re-breeding a doe with a prolapse history?



## riverstonegoats (Apr 24, 2011)

Has anyone here ever re-bred a doe that had a uterine horn prolapse before?

I had a doe who did that this year, and this was my first time having to deal with this... so, I took her to the vet to be stitched up... and he said to never breed her again.

That's fine, I will probably sell her as a pet only, but the reason I'm asking on here is that this vet is... um, well, how to put this, he is not the greatest with goats? I mean when I first started out in goats I took a kid to him to be dehorned... and he burned her a bit all right, but my kid grew horns all the same... so, I would just rather ask around here before making the final decision to sell her. I just can't keep a doe that is not producing... but again, I'm fine with selling her as a pet if that's really the right thing to do by her.

So, anyone ever dealt with this and re-bred? If so, what happened?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I have read that prolapses can be hereditary, which would be my main reason not to breed again -- I wouldn't want to pass it down. BUT I know it can also be dietary or just plain happen. If it was a complete prolapse (uterus wayyy out there) I wouldn't breed again.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would try one more time. If she does it again, then sell her as a pet.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

^^^Very right. I had a doe prolapse and a lot of what I read said not to rebreed to cull, I think I talked to keren and she helped me out a lot. I put much thought into keeping and rebreeding the doe, and to be honest I spent a lot of money on my doe to get nice kids in my herd and was not going to let just one thing cull her, I rebred, about a month ago she kidded and no issues. I gave her lots of calcium, and didnt let her get as fat as she was the first time I bred her (she was very fat lol), so maybe that was her issue. If your vet didnt go threw and see what she is being fed and a total inspection of everything I wouldnt 100% take his word on it, but you also know there is still a risk that this is her and can happen again as well as with her kids.


----------



## riverstonegoats (Apr 24, 2011)

Thanks for the input, everyone. This doe was very fat, but I had not fed her grain, she was just fat enough on pasture. She keeps weight on very well... if I did rebreed her, I could switch her to a smaller pasture to better maintain her weight.

To be honest, I've owned her mom, I still have her granddam, and I've also had this doe herself for one previous kidding and none of them have ever had a single kidding problem before... so this was very out of the blue, for me.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

I would still give her another chance. The sister to my doe had prolapsed but that is because she had quads. If everyone is healthy, I'd still try again. If it happened a second time then I would start thinking of my options.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

We rebred one and she prolaped worse the next year. Two visits from the vet to have her sewed back up, The first time she ripped out the stitches. We did give her extra calcium, but obviously it didn't help. She was 6 years the first time and 7 the next time. She did kid 2 kids, 10 lbs each, but those are pretty normal weights for us. I also had her mom on the farm and her mom was and is 10 years old this year and due to kid next month.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

riverstonegoats said:


> Thanks for the input, everyone. This doe was very fat, but I had not fed her grain, she was just fat enough on pasture. She keeps weight on very well... if I did rebreed her, I could switch her to a smaller pasture to better maintain her weight.
> 
> To be honest, I've owned her mom, I still have her granddam, and I've also had this doe herself for one previous kidding and none of them have ever had a single kidding problem before... so this was very out of the blue, for me.


Given the history, I would up her calcium and go again, you shouldnt have any problems if the calcium is right


----------

